

Show HN: CommitCal – View your commit history in calendar - unstop01
http://commitcal.newsbee.io/

======
alialkhatib
This is a pretty neat idea. I tend to think of and use my calendar to look
forward, but every view I have of my calendar shows me some past content. Why
not put some useful information there? I considered what my calendar would
look like if I threw all of my emails at it but I figured it would get
overwhelming unless I filtered them somehow. Maybe the Gmail API will make an
email version of your project more feasible.

Anyway, I digress. Some notes:

\- I'm only seeing public commits; I realize you don't necessarily want to
complicate things with authentication, but I have practically nothing going on
publicly. I'd probably rather see what I'm actually up to rather than what the
world sees (unless this is supposed to be a tool for me to watch other
people's commits, in which case I guess public activity makes sense).

\- I might prefer to see activity of _repositories_ in which I'm working
rather than individual activity. This is more complicated, but it'd be more
worthwhile for me to see if someone else commits something (or many
somethings) in the recent past to a project that I'm working on. It would
especially give me a reminder that I need to pull in the morning and see
what's new.

There are a few approaches to this, and depending on Github's API one might be
easier than the other, but I imagine they'd all skin the cat at the end of the
day.

Feel free to take or leave my suggestions; either way, cool weekend(?)
project.

